# Has anyone used Otto Caps domestic embroidery?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

I have done a quote on Ottocap.com for domestic embroidery and it seemed like a great deal. Has anyone used this serivce? I am curious how it turned out.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Fabulous. I have been very pleased with Otto's embroidery service.
Quick, price was good, the entire experience went smoothly.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great to hear... is there any kind of min? I have an order of 150 hats...same logo on all hats, but they wanted to mix a few different otto caps.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The last order I did with them was 144 of the same color and style. 
I don't think they care if you mix styles but it will probably change the overall cost, not by much I don't think, because you will be paying a higher price for lower numbers of each style/color.
Give them a call. Very nice people to work with.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks for all your help


----------

